# Plum Creek Cemetery props... WITH VIDEO!!



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi gang, here are some of my new 2009 props for my cemetery!

My NEW Rocking chair corpse...powered by a wiper motor and computer power supply! Connected with a piece of flat bar aluminum!

ANGUSROCKINGCHAIR.flv video by meltdown211 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid211.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid211.photobucket.com/albums/bb258/meltdown211/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb258/meltdown211/ANGUSROCKINGCHAIR









My 2 zombie brothers to lurk in the graveyard...
















My new Monster in Box with a motion sensor to activate when kids reach for the candy bowl on top!









More to come....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i reallly was hoping the video would work for me...but its not, still very awesome props! the corpse really freaks me out though...i would be terrified to approach it for fear that it would jump up at me


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow great looking zombies all around. The rocking chair works great very realistic effect.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That rocking chair corpse is fantastic! I kept waiting for him to open his eyes, he looks so real.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Seeing the rocking chair corspe gave me an idea for AF day!! "Borrow" a room from a retirement community or your grandparents and then call in the RC administrators and raise holy hell with them why you had to find your dearly departed in this condition.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dude please tell me you bought that and didnt make it. If you made that IM SOOO JEALOUS, that KICKS ASS. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Turtle, I made the body out of PVC, pool noodles, and a $8.00 salvation army suit! The head and hands came from Silentcreations.net, I got off ebay! I had the rocking chair and wiper motor and said...this will all come together nicely!!!

I will have the rocking chair next to my MIB..the chair should hold their attention while walking up to the box (which will have a mounted candy bowl on top) when they reach the box, the motion sensor will go off and the lid should start slamming! I cant wait for this!!

Here is the youtube video if you cant see it above. Thanks for all the kind words!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn nice job on the props. The rocking chair corpse is down right creepy.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great job on the props!! Love the zombies and the rocking chair guy is so lifelike or should I say deadlike.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic movement with the chair. Those tot's will be paying him so much attention that they won't even notice what the candy bowl is on. That is a great scare set up. Love the zombie brothers also. Thumbs up all the way around.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great melty! The zombie brothers are really neat. Looking at the mouths it almost appears they are made to talk?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice melty


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys and gals!! As I sit out in the garage and look at my props like a psycopath...I thought..hmmm how can I make those heads move....im working on it for next year!

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

you're only a psychopath if you talk to them more than your family...oh wait...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... these guys are creepy! Wonderful job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job they look great! Thanks for the info on the mask and hands they are a perfect look. The props looks like something you would buy from a professional store. SWEET!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow, really nice.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Oooo very creepy! Sweet


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Man that is one killer prop. I have to say that I am totally jealous and I now want one.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You're gathering a very nice collection of creepy characters.


----------

